

Show HN: PosterFuse - use your social media images to make a poster or FB cover - D3nver
http://www.posterfuse.com

======
D3nver
Hey guys this is my first thread on HN, but I thought I would share my latest
adventure, PosterFuse.com. PosterFuse allows users to create a collage of
their instagram and Facebook photos which can be turned into a physical
poster, or a Facebook cover photo.

I would love feedback on the idea / design / anything. Thanks!

~~~
bmmayer1
It would be awesome if you had a "Poster This" widget that publishers could
put on their website images in exchange for a cut of the poster sale.

------
knes
Nice idea. Simple and and well executed.

Remind me of the "life poster" that everyone was doing not too long ago. I had
to buy a mac software to make one for one of my friend.

------
fudged71
So little of the screen is used for browsing your pictures. I wish this were
improved.

~~~
D3nver
That's a totally fair assessment. We are trying to find the perfect mix
between enough browsing space vs being able to see the poster fully.

~~~
fudged71
It just feels so weird to have the main interaction (browsing pictures from
social networks) as the _background_ of the app. Personally, I wanted to fill
the whole grid with pictures, so the colors at the top were useless. Maybe
give an option to hide that huge chunk of space. And, again, maybe make the
browsing in the foreground and the cover picture in a well or something like
that.

